# Neues Mauspad!! Stoff oder Hartplastik?



## ElGantho (30. Oktober 2015)

Hi liebe Community,

wie die Überschrift schon andeutet, bin ich auf der Suche nach Nem Mauspad, da es auf meinem neuen Tisch nicht mehr ohne geht(habe momentan nen Blatt als Unterlage).

Nun weis ich nicht was besser ist Stoff oder Hartplastik? Auf jedenfall muss es für eine Lasermaus geeignet sein(Logitech MX518).
Preislich sollte es nicht mehr als ca. 20€ kosten.

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Und ist Stoff oder Hartplastik besser?


P.S. habe jetzt des öfteren von stinkenden Pads gehört. Ist das Problem bei Stoff und Hartplastik vorhanden(liegt ja wohl am Gummi) und ist es wirklich so schlimm?

Gruß
ElGantho


----------



## Cinnayum (31. Oktober 2015)

Steelseries QCK+ Pads aus Stoff.
Kosten keine 15€ und halten locker 3-4 Jahre.

Stoff ist soviel besser als Hartplastik was die Gefälligkeit auf der Haut angeht. Die Dinger sind flach, gut fürs Handgelenk.
Mit Gummiunterseite, dass sie nicht wegrutschen. Es gibt keinen echten Nachteil.
Außer, dass ein paar HighSenseSpinner behaupten, sie könnten damit kein CS:GO spielen, weil sie zu ungenau wären.


----------



## Pronounta (31. Oktober 2015)

Wie Cinnayum schon gesagt hat, wäre das QcK+ eine gute Wahl.
Hartplastik kostet auch zu viel. Das Steelseries 9HD z.B. (das billigste Hartplastik-Mauspad mit ordentlicher Größe) kostet 30€.



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Außer, dass ein paar HighSenseSpinner behaupten, sie könnten damit kein CS:GO spielen, weil sie zu ungenau wären.



Ich als benutzer eines ASUS ROG GM50 habe nicht im geringsten das Gefühl, dass mein Mauspad irgendwie ungenau sollte- im Gegenteil.

Obwohl... ich spiele ja auch mit 400DPI 1.76 ingame, also fall ich aus der High-Sens-Kategorie wohl raus


----------



## ElGantho (31. Oktober 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Steelseries QCK+ Pads aus Stoff.
> Kosten keine 15€ und halten locker 3-4 Jahre.



Bei dem steht bei den Amazon bewertungen oft, dass es stinken soll.
Hast du das auch und wie sind deine Erfahrungen?



Pronounta schrieb:


> Wie Cinnayum schon gesagt hat, wäre das QcK+ eine gute Wahl.
> Hartplastik kostet auch zu viel. Das Steelseries 9HD z.B. (das billigste Hartplastik-Mauspad mit ordentlicher Größe) kostet 30€.
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht auch gut aus. Ist preislich auch günstiger als das Steelseries QCK+ und mir ist das QCK+ wahrscheinlich etwas zu groß ist.
Bleibt noch das normale QCK, aber das ist mit Versand eingerechnet genauso teuer wie das ASUS ROG GM50.


----------



## Pronounta (31. Oktober 2015)

Das normale QCK ist ein kleines QCK+ und wahrscheinlich auch schon zu klein. Das GM50 ist mmn. eine gute Alternative zum QCK+.


----------



## Maqama (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe das Razer Goliathus seit Mitte 2011 in Gebrauch.
Abgesehen von etwas Staub, sieht es aus wie Neu.

Bin davon extrem überzeugt.
Aber aufjedenfall die "Speed" Alpha Variante kaufen, die ist von der Oberfläche her wesentlich besser:
Razer Goliathus Speeed Gaming Mouse Mat: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich verwende ebenfalls seit Ewigkeiten ein Razer Goliathus Speed.  Sehr feine Oberfläche,  allerdings etwas überteuert.


----------



## FlyingPC (31. Oktober 2015)

Was ist mit Roccat Taito?
Kann ich nur empfehlen, stinkt nicht und hat eine schöne Oberfläche.


----------



## ElGantho (31. Oktober 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich verwende ebenfalls seit Ewigkeiten ein Razer Goliathus Speed.  Sehr feine Oberfläche,  allerdings etwas überteuert.



Die hört sich echt super an. Das einzige Pad bei dem ich bei Amazon nix von stinken lese trotz 250 Bewertungen.
Problem ist nur, die noch verfügbare Variante Alpha ist mit 44cm X 35cm doch etwas zu groß für meinen Tisch(eventuell etwas unter Tasta legen) und die Standard gibt es nicht mehr neu.

Es gibt auch schon den Nachfolger kennt die wer Razer Goliathus Gaming Mouse Mat- Small (Speed Edition).
Dort würde ich die Small oder Standard Version kaufen können.

Danke und Gruß
ElGantho


----------



## Maqama (31. Oktober 2015)

Sieht auf den Bildern von er Verarbeitung so aus, wie die alten Pads.
Nur das Motiv ist halt anders.
Kauf es dir halt einfach auf Amazon, wenn es nicht gefällt, gibst du es halt kostenlos zurück.

Ich bin mit dem Vorgänger wie schon geschrieben extrem zufrieden.


----------



## Torianator (31. Oktober 2015)

ElGantho schrieb:


> Die hört sich echt super an. Das einzige Pad bei dem ich bei Amazon nix von stinken lese trotz 250 Bewertungen.
> Problem ist nur, die noch verfügbare Variante Alpha ist mit 44cm X 35cm doch etwas zu groß für meinen Tisch(eventuell etwas unter Tasta legen) und die Standard gibt es nicht mehr neu.
> 
> Es gibt auch schon den Nachfolger kennt die wer Razer Goliathus Gaming Mouse Mat- Small (Speed Edition).
> ...



Also ich habe selber die Goliathus Speed Fragged gehabt und als ich auf der Suche nach nem neuen Pad war hab ich mir dann die Goliathus Speed 2013 Version geholt, hat mir überhaupt nicht zugesagt und hab es dann nach einem Tag wieder umgetauscht und hab mir dann stattdessen die 2013 Goliathus Control geholt. Und die hat mir sogar noch weniger gefallen.. am Ende bin ich bei der Taito gelandet  Ergo. kauf dir die alte Goliathus, oder was anderes, mMn. viel Glück


----------



## ElGantho (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich danke allen für die hilfreichen Hinweise.

Dann wird es erstmal die Asus ROG GM50, da die Goliathus Speed Alpha doch zu groß ist für meinen Tisch.

Gruß
ElGantho


----------



## Leob12 (31. Oktober 2015)

Roccat Taito kann ich empfehlen. Seit über 3 Jahren bei mir im Einsatz und maximal an der linken unteren Ecke etwas abgenutzt. Aber ich bin auch einige Stunden am PC gesessen


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. November 2015)

Habe das hier seit gestern :
Logitech G240 Cloth Gaming Mousepad (943-000044) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

sehr gut verarbeitet und stinkt nicht


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. November 2015)

Wenns ein richtiges edles "Prestige-Pad" sein soll, kann ich dir auch das Corsair MM600 empfehlen. Nutze ich selbst, weil ich bislang eigentlich immer Hartplastik-Pads verwendet habe. Stoffpads hatten für mich immer irgendwie was "billiges". Auch wenn es natürlich echt gute Stoffpads gibt. Das MM600 geht aber sogar noch einen Schritt weiter = Aluminum-Platte mit Hartplastik-Finish...eine Seite glatt, die andere rau. Je nach eigener Vorliebe. Muss du natürlich wissen, ob's sowas teures sein muss. Ich wollte aber bewusst ein Pad, was ich einfach saubermachen kann und was optisch und qualitativ nicht zu überbieten ist. Vielleicht isses ja was für dich. 

Corsair Gaming MM600 Double-Sided Mauspad, New Logo (CH-9000104-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

